# تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور



## القيصر (28 فبراير 2007)

البتراء


إن المدينة المحفورة في الصخر والمختبئة خلف حاجز منيع من الجبال المتراصة التي بالكاد يسهل اختراقها تحظى بسحر غامض. إن المرور بالسيق، وهو ممر طريق ضيق ذو جوانب شاهقة العلو التي بالكاد تسمح بمرور أشعة الشمس مما يضفي تباين دراماتيكي مع السحر القادم. وفجأة يفتح الشق على ميدان طبيعي يضم الخزنة الشهيرة للبتراء المنحوتة في الصخر والتي تتوهج تحت أشعة الشمس الذهبية 






وهنالك العديد من الواجهات التي تغري الزائر طيلة مسيره في المدينة الأثرية، وكل معلم من المعالم يقود إلى معلم آخر بانطواء المسافات. إن الحجم الكلي للمدينة علاوة على تساوي الواجهات الجميلة المنحوتة يجعل الزائر مذهولا ويعطيه فكرة عن مستوى الإبداع والصناعة عند الأنباط الذين جعلوا من البتراء عاصمة لهم منذ أكثر من 2000 عام خلت. ومن عاصمتهم تلك استطاع الأنباط تأسيس شبكة محكمة من طرق القوافل التي كانت تحضر إليهم التوابل والبخور والتمر والذهب والفضة والأحجار الثمينة من الهند والجزيرة العربية للإتجار بها غربا






ونتيجة للثروة التي حصلوا عليها، قاموا بتزيين مدينتهم بالقصور والمعابد والأقواس. والعديد منها التي تم بناؤها قد اختفت إلا أن العديد أيضا تم نحته في الصخر كالخزنة والأضرحة والمذبح العالي ولا يزال قائما حتى هذا اليوم في حالة ممتازة وكاملة لدرجة تشعرك بأنك قد دخلت في آلة زمنية أعادتك إلى الوراء. إن البتراء مكان ساحر يأسرك ويثير حواسك. كما وأن حجمها الساحق وبنيتها الغنية وبيئتها المذهلة تخلق جميعها مشهدا يبدو من المستحيل وصفه


 وحالما تنطلق من بوابة مدخل المدينة يبدو الوادي رحبا ومفتوحا. إن هذا القسم هو مدخل ضيق يعرف بباب السيق. وأول ما تمر به هو مجموعة الجن، وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من ثلاثة مكعبات صخرية تقف إلى اليمين من الممر  

ولدى عبور المزيد خلال الشق يرى الزائر ضريح أوبيليسك المنحوت في المنحدر الصخرى. وفي لحظة يتحول الممر من عريض إلى فجوة مظلمة لا يتجاوز عرضها عدة أقدام. وفجأة وعلى بعد عدة خطوات تحصل على أول رؤية لأروع إنجاز للبتراء وهي الخزنة التي تبدو للعيان تحت أشعة الشمس الحارقة والمنحوتة في الصخر 



وعند أعرض نقطة في خارج السيق، يوجد أخدود باتجاه الجنوب. ويأخذك الممر إلى أعلى نقطة في الموقع وهي الموقع النبطي الأثري لتقديم القرابين، المذبح المنحوت في الصخر. إن رؤية البتراء من ذلك العلو يعتبر أمرا جديرا بالاهتمام 

وبعد المذبح يتجه الزائر إلى معبد الحديقة. وهنالك يوجد صفان من الأعمدة مصطفان أمام بقايا معبد. ولدى المسير أكثر يمر الزائر بشق جداري قبل الوصول إلى معبد الجنود الرومانيين والتريكلينيوم

ويوجد في البتراء العديد من المواقع المقدسة. فعلى القمة التي تذروها الرياح كان الأنباط يمجدون آلهتهم في ذلك المكان العالي المسمى بالمذبح. وفي المنطقة المعروفة بشارع الوجوه، يمكن مشاهدة العديد من الأطلال النبطية



وينعطف السيق الخارجي إنعطافتا حادة نحو الشمال ويؤدي إلى المسرح الروماني المبني على الطراز الروماني النموذجي. إن قصر ابنة فرعون يبين أن الأنباط كانوا قادرين على بناء مبان منفصلة

ويعتبر الدير ثاني المواقع المهمة والمدهشة في البتراء، ومن أجل الشعور بضخامة البتراء والقوة الهائلة للصخور، فإن الرحلة تعتبر ضرورية. وعبر قصر ابنة فرعون هنالك درجات تقود إلى متحف البتراء الذي يضم مجموعة صغيرة من أفضل التذكارات







وحالما تنطلق من بوابة مدخل المدينة يبدو الوادي رحبا ومفتوحا. إن هذا القسم هو مدخل ضيق يعرف بباب السيق. وأول ما تمر به هو مجموعة الجن، وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من ثلاثة مكعبات صخرية تقف إلى اليمين من الممر  

ولدى عبور المزيد خلال الشق يرى الزائر ضريح أوبيليسك المنحوت في المنحدر الصخرى. وفي لحظة يتحول الممر من عريض إلى فجوة مظلمة لا يتجاوز عرضها عدة أقدام. وفجأة وعلى بعد عدة خطوات تحصل على أول رؤية لأروع إنجاز للبتراء وهي الخزنة التي تبدو للعيان تحت أشعة الشمس الحارقة والمنحوتة في الصخر 







وعند أعرض نقطة في خارج السيق، يوجد أخدود باتجاه الجنوب. ويأخذك الممر إلى أعلى نقطة في الموقع وهي الموقع النبطي الأثري لتقديم القرابين، المذبح المنحوت في الصخر. إن رؤية البتراء من ذلك العلو يعتبر أمرا جديرا بالاهتمام 

وبعد المذبح يتجه الزائر إلى معبد الحديقة. وهنالك يوجد صفان من الأعمدة مصطفان أمام بقايا معبد. ولدى المسير أكثر يمر الزائر بشق جداري قبل الوصول إلى معبد الجنود الرومانيين والتريكلينيوم

ويوجد في البتراء العديد من المواقع المقدسة. فعلى القمة التي تذروها الرياح كان الأنباط يمجدون آلهتهم في ذلك المكان العالي المسمى بالمذبح. وفي المنطقة المعروفة بشارع الوجوه، يمكن مشاهدة العديد من الأطلال النبطية







وينعطف السيق الخارجي إنعطافتا حادة نحو الشمال ويؤدي إلى المسرح الروماني المبني على الطراز الروماني النموذجي. إن قصر ابنة فرعون يبين أن الأنباط كانوا قادرين على بناء مبان منفصلة

ويعتبر الدير ثاني المواقع المهمة والمدهشة في البتراء، ومن أجل الشعور بضخامة البتراء والقوة الهائلة للصخور، فإن الرحلة تعتبر ضرورية. وعبر قصر ابنة فرعون هنالك درجات تقود إلى متحف البتراء الذي يضم مجموعة صغيرة من أفضل التذكارات





​

منقووووول​


----------



## jim_halim (28 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة .. 

شكراً ليك علي المعلومات الجميلة جداً ... و الموضوع كله كان جديد علي 

و شكلها فعلاً مدينة ساحرة و تستحق أن تكون من ضمن عجائب الدنيا السبع .. 

شكراً ليك ..  و تم التصويت  
​


----------



## القيصر (28 فبراير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة ..
> 
> شكراً ليك علي المعلومات الجميلة جداً ... و الموضوع كله كان جديد علي
> 
> ...


شكرا ليك يا جيم على مرورك و على تصويتك
ربنا يباركك
فعلا الاهرامات و البتراء محتاجه لينا عشان يبقوا من عجائب الدنيا .


----------



## missorang2006 (28 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا يا القيصر
والرب يباركك 
وعنجد البتراء كتير حلوة
لسا على الطبيعة احلى كتير 
انا رحت عليها مرة وكانت جد حلوة*


----------



## القيصر (28 فبراير 2007)

missorang2006 قال:


> *شكرا يا القيصر
> والرب يباركك
> وعنجد البتراء كتير حلوة
> لسا على الطبيعة احلى كتير
> انا رحت عليها مرة وكانت جد حلوة*



تسلمي يا مس اورنج على المشاركه و البتراء تزيد جمال لما انت تنوروها
بتمنى انك ما نسيتي التصويت للبتراء و الاهرامات كمان لانهم بجد محتاجين منا كل صوت نقدر عليه (لانهم فعلا يستحقوا ان يكونوا من عجائب الدنيا السبعه).

شكرا ليكي
الرب ينور طريقك على طول


----------



## قلم حر (1 مارس 2007)

الأكيد : ان الحكومه الأردنيه مهمله في الترويج السياحي للبتراء .
فكيف نتخيل أن الأخوه المصريين لم سمعوا بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أو أنها تركز على الترويج السياحي ( في أوروبتا و أمريكا ) مما يشرح لنا عظم نسبة الزوار الغربيين لهذا المدينه الرائعه .
---------------------------------------
مس أورانج :
غيبتي و طولتي الغيبه .
نتمنى أن تكون أسباب غيابك خيرا .
و نتمنى أن تمون عودتك دائمه و مستمره .
سلميلي على كل أهالي العقبه ( فردا فردا ) !


----------



## missorang2006 (1 مارس 2007)

*يا هلا اخي السمردلي 
بالنيبة للحكومة الاردنية 
هي بتحاول قد ما بتقدر وبالعكس في ترويج 
والسياحة من الاشياء المهمة عنا بالاردن 
والاخوة المصريين الي ما سمعوا بالبتراء هيهم سمعوا فيها
وياريت يجوا ينورونا ويزوروها .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وشكرا كتير على ترحيبك 
بس سدئني الغياب مش كتير طويل
بس لانه انا عندي دراسة لسا اول ثانوي 
و بحاول قد ما اقدر اشارك بالمنتديات 
وتسلم وصل السلام هههههههههه
الرب يبارك خدمة كل واحد بالموقع هاد *


----------



## القيصر (1 مارس 2007)

اهلا مس اورنج انت كمان 079
منوره يا اختي


----------



## missorang2006 (1 مارس 2007)

*هلا قيصر 
منا وفيها 079 *


----------



## fullaty (5 مارس 2007)

معلومات مهمة اوى اول مرة اسمعها رغم انى اسمع عن المدينة واقول فى نفسى هما بيرحوا هناك لية


----------



## القيصر (6 مارس 2007)

فيبى يوسف قال:


> معلومات مهمة اوى اول مرة اسمعها رغم انى اسمع عن المدينة واقول فى نفسى هما بيرحوا هناك لية



امال لما تشوفها من جواتها هتعمل ايه
خلاص يبقى انت لازم تيجي الاردن و تعمل فسحه معايا
.........................................................................
شكرا ليك على مشاركتك و الرب يباركك


----------



## kimo14th (7 مارس 2007)

*افتكر ان هاريسون فورد مثل الجزء  التالت من سلسله انديانا جونز فى منطقه البتراء *

*حاجه زى كده *​


----------



## القيصر (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*



kimo14th قال:


> *افتكر ان هاريسون فورد مثل الجزء  التالت من سلسله انديانا جونز فى منطقه البتراء *
> 
> *حاجه زى كده *​



بجد مش عارف انا بعرف انه قد تم عمل فيله بهذه المنطقه بس مش فاكر مين اللي عمله 
 شكرا لمرورك اخي
ربنا يكون معاك دايما
وكل عام و انت بخير
واعتذر لتأخري بالرد بس ماكنتش منتبه لمشاركتك
عذرا


----------



## thelife.pro (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*

مافيني اقول غير شكرا 
وربي يعطيك الف عافية على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## القيصر (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*



thelife.pro قال:


> مافيني اقول غير شكرا
> وربي يعطيك الف عافية على هذا الموضوع الجميل



العفو يا صاحبي بس نفسي تنورنا بالاردن عشان تشوف البتراء واحنا كمان نشوفك
ربنا يباركك
وشكرا على مشاركاتك الدائمه


----------



## missorang2006 (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*

*يـــــــــــــــا جماعة انا السبت الي بعد العيد رايحة على البتراء 
بتوصوا اشي ,,,,,,,
اذا صورت صور حلوة بنزلها على الموقع هون 
يلا سلام *


----------



## القيصر (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*



missorang2006 قال:


> *يـــــــــــــــا جماعة انا السبت الي بعد العيد رايحة على البتراء
> بتوصوا اشي ,,,,,,,
> اذا صورت صور حلوة بنزلها على الموقع هون
> يلا سلام *



زمان عنك يا مس اورنج
كل عام وانتي بخير
لا ما بدنا شي يا رب تروحي وترجعي بالسلامه واكيد هاتنحفي 5 كيلو بعد المشي هناك(هههههه)
ربنا معاكي وشكرا لمشاركاتك الدائمه


----------



## القيصر (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*



thelife.pro قال:


> حبيبي الف شكرا الك
> وهاد مو غريب عليك
> بس هي 1017 اهلين حلوة
> وبقلك 1018 شكرا


الغفو حبيب قلبي يا غالي
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## thelife.pro (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*

وانت بالف خير يارب


----------



## القيصر (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*



thelife.pro قال:


> وانت بالف خير يارب


انت يا زلمه ما بتنام
انت لازم تصير على الاقل نأئب مشرف عام
على طول موجود
ههههههه
ربنا معاك يا اخي


----------



## missorang2006 (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*

*



			تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة وانشاء الله تكون رحلة سعيدة 
تزكرينا هنيك ههههههههههه

انا بدي وصيك اذا ما فيها سئلة :

2 كغ بطاطا 

2 كغ بندورة

2 كغ بقدونس صعي هي بتنباع بالربطة يعني ربطتين لا تكتري 

2 كغ تفاح 

2 كغ برتقال 

2 كغ موز 

2 كغ عنب 

2 كغ تفاح بس يكون احمر 

2 كغ انجاص 

2 كغ طحين مشان كاتو 

2 كغ سميد مشان مامونية ( ما بعرف اذا بتعرفيها ) 

2 كغ برغل مشان التبولة ( بس يكون البرغل ناعم )

2 كغ عدس مشان مجدرة 

2 كغ شاي 

2 كغ سكر 

2 كغ على زوقك 

وشوية اكلات لبنات اختي 

على كل حال هدول الشغلات اللي بدي وصيك عليهم 
وانا رح احكي مع ماما واشوف اذا بدها شي كمان 
هههههههههههههههههههه

الله معك وانشاء الله كل عام وانت بخير 
سلاااااااااااااااااام المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حرام عليك كل هاااااااااااااااااد انا رايحة رحلة مش رايحة 
عذااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب 
قيصر تسلم  كلك زوء
بس انا كان عندي ظروف اختي مريضة و ما بقعد 
على النت وروح على زاوية الصلاة انا حاطة موضوع عشانها واقراء مرضها 
سلالالالالالالالالالام*


----------



## thelife.pro (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*

لاتاكلي هم عمبمزح 
المهم ترجعي بالسلامة 
وبالنسبة لاختك عليها العافية 

سلااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## missorang2006 (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*

*الله يسلمك يا رب 
الرب يباركك *


----------



## merola (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*

شكرا على تعب محبتك الموضوع جامد


----------



## thelife.pro (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*




القيصر قال:


> انت يا زلمه ما بتنام
> انت لازم تصير على الاقل نأئب مشرف عام
> على طول موجود
> ههههههه
> ربنا معاك يا اخي




مشان موضوع النوم 
فانا فعلا ما بنام 
مو متل هي المرا اللي صرلها 31 سنة مانها نايمة 
ههههههههههههههه
لا بنام بس مو كتير 

ومشان موضوع القعدة على النت 
فانا على النت 24/24 
واغلب وقتي بمنتديات الكنيسة 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح 
وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## missorang2006 (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*

*عاااااااااااااااادييييي ما كلنا هيك 
24/24 على النت وكمان 24/24 

طوش(خناق) مع اهالينا عشان النت*


----------



## القيصر (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*



merola قال:


> شكرا على تعب محبتك الموضوع جامد



شكرا ليكي على مرورك يا ميرولا و مشاركتك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## القيصر (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*



missorang2006 قال:


> *عاااااااااااااااادييييي ما كلنا هيك
> 24/24 على النت وكمان 24/24
> 
> طوش(خناق) مع اهالينا عشان النت*


طوش خناق ايش هاذا هو انتي قلبتي كمان سوريه
نيالك يا حمصي بقت ليك رفيقه
هههههههههههه
و ين الصور يا مس اورنج اللي وعدتينا فيهم


----------



## thelife.pro (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*

لا تقولولي حمصي:a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: 

لا صعي نسيت انكم بتغارو اني حمصي :smil12: :smil12: 

صعي منيح زكرتنا يالي مانك حمصي بالصور اللي وعدتنا فيها مس اورانج :t33: 

شو وين الصور يا مس اورنج :dntknw: :dntknw: 

بعدين صعي جبتيلي الطلبات اللي وصيتك عليهم :dance: :dance: 
هههههههههههه 

قيصر تعا نعملك جنسية حمصية 
والله ما بتندم 

على فكرة شلون اهالي طرطوس بيعرفوا الحماصنة 

قال الحمصي اول ما بوصل على طرطوس بيسأل على موقف باصات جزيرة أرواد 
هههههههههههههههه

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## missorang2006 (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*

*هههههههههههههه
مين حكى اني قلبت سوية 
بعدين مالهم الحمصية 
شو يعني لازم احكي كون (جمع كونة)
عشان ابين اردنية استاز قيصر 
بعدين رحت على البترا 
اليكم تفاصيل الحدث(الرحلة يعني)
اول شغلة الطريق حوالي الساعتين من العقبة 
للبترا مااااااااشي 
صحينا على الخمسة الصبح (نشاءالله ماتجربوها زي الماكل كتلة)
المهم ركبنا بالباصات الله وكيلكم خمس باصات جت 
ما علينا........ 
وصلنا وكنا مبسوطين ومنشكحين 
وكان معنا بسسسسسسسس ساعتين بالبترا
عشان طالعين على وادي رم بعديها 
المهم.......
على فكرا اي حد بحتاج لعلى الاقل 4 ساعات 
بالبترا واحنا ساعتين
ماعلينا........
هسا قبل ما توصل السيق في مسافة مشي
(وركزا على الكلمة مشي كم مرة راح اعيدها 
وهاد بس ساعتين )
وصلنا السيق وهو شق (العربي الفصحة ) بين
جبلين اقراو عنه بالموضوع فوق.
المهم خلصنا الشيق الطوييييييييل بس رائع 
وصلنا للخزنة . اشي رائع عنجد
بعدين شفنا بيوت الامراء والعبيد
بعين هوووووووون احلى شغلة واكتر شغلة
بدها لياقة ,,, المذبخ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هاد لحالة بدة طلوع(صعود) 1500 درجة (سلالم بالمصري)
طلعت نصها وحرمت اكمل استنيت صحابي تا رجعوا 
كتير حلو بس بتعب نوعا ما 
لا ولسا شفنا زي مقابر واشياء رائعة
مش راح يكفي احكي عنها روحوا وشوفوا
وعشااااااااااااااااان الصور صورت بالتيليفون بس يا حضرات
لما افضا انزلهم ماشي 
الرب يباكم سلام *


----------



## thelife.pro (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*

نيالك على هل الرحلة 
علي الحلال بيرجع الواحد خافف وزنه 10 كيلو
كلها مشي 
كان لازم تاخدو بزر معكم مشان ما تعجزو من المشي 
وبالنسبة للسلالم 1500 درجة 
في متل بقول 
سلم 1500 درجة بيدبدأ بدرجة 
بس انت استسلمت 
عادي الرحلة الجاي بتطلعيها 
والله يطعمنا السفر على البتراء

عمبدور على كام واحد حمصي حتى افتح حزب للحماصنة 
برئاسة الحمصي الاكبر 
طوني 
ورح نقضي على احزاب العدو القيصري 

استعدوا فالحماصنة قادمون 
وشعارنا هو 







حماصنة 





حماصنة 





حماصنة 



سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## missorang2006 (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على البتراء الاردنيه مع الصور*

*هلا حمصي ياااااااااااااريت نحفت 1 كغ 
عوضناهم برم اكل مشاوييييييييييييييي*


----------

